# Best Boat



## Matt Bailey (May 8, 2017)

I know this is a loaded question, but I am a first time fishing boat buyer, and am interested in opinions from guys on what is best thing to look at, I am only going to be fishing inland lakes and maybe occasionally a river, and am really looking for a boat to take me and my 7yrold and 11yr old out on a few nights a week or weekends...I looked at polar craft today and it seemed nice, have also looked at Tracker boat, but curious what I should be looking at.


----------



## [email protected]gmail.com (Mar 13, 2012)

16' minimum. Motor hp 40 minimum. Hull? So many adequate makers today. Buy and enjoy tym with your kids!!!! Shrubby


----------



## Matt Bailey (May 8, 2017)

should I be looking deep V, Modified, or more like a bass tracker?


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Id stick to a deep v. They don't draft so much water that you can't still drown worms in the shallows. You'll also appreciate it in inclement weather. Im assuming you're after a console steer but I'll tell you my next fishing boat will be tiller steer. Without the console you have a bunch more deck space. More deck space means more elbow room, which means less bickering between young 'uns. It also gives more room for a youngster who may not have mastered casting yet. The blur of a bobber whizzing past your nose will make an aircraft carrier seem too small.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

17-20' deep v with 75-150hp. Alot of good options out there, Cresliner, Lund, Starcraft, Polarcraft etc. Tracker seems to have a bad rep online, but as long as you maintain your stuff and don't beat on it they work just as well. I would stick with a deep v at the larger end of what you can afford in case you want to eventually fish the great lake or some bigger water.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

What weight will your tow vehicle handle? Kids grow fast ,if they love fishing they will want all the boat you can handle. How a bout water sports? Skiing,wakeboarding,tubing..does your wife accompany you?..windshields,tops,comfortable seats are all considerations..until you have the answers to these questions,best i reserve an opinion


----------



## Matt Bailey (May 8, 2017)

Watersports isn't really something that we would do, we camp every weekend so boat will be used in evenings during week and those off weekends that we don't camp, my Tow vehicle is a 2017 Ram 3/4 ton with 15k tow capacity, so that's not issue.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I would recommend a mod v if you are looking to fish inland and rivers. They draft less water than a deep v. I would also recommend a welded hull, do not get a riveted hull. If you are in between two lengths go for the bigger one, you will kick yourself down the road. When it comes to horse power get whatever the boat can handle. Polar craft makes a great boat. I have owned two over the years. I have a tracker now and I can't complain especially the smoking deal I got on it. They are know to have a bad rep.


----------



## Matt Bailey (May 8, 2017)

I have thought about a tracker 175Tw and also was considering a Polar Craft and Lund


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I would recommend a mod v if you are looking to fish inland and rivers. They draft less water than a deep v. I would also recommend a welded hull, do not get a riveted hull. If you are in between two lengths go for the bigger one, you will kick yourself down the road. When it comes to horse power get whatever the boat can handle. Polar craft makes a great boat. I have owned two over the years. I have a tracker now and I can't complain especially the smoking deal I got on it. They are know to have a bad rep. Lund would be at the top of the list. 

What kind of river fishing do you plan on doing?


----------



## Matt Bailey (May 8, 2017)

Not really sure just wanted the option, I went fishing on Muskegon River last month and it was a lot of fun


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Matt Bailey said:


> my Tow vehicle is a 2017 Ram 3/4 ton with 15k tow capacity...


Well then.. You need a 621 Ranger lol...


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

That's why I was asking, if you plan on running rivers especially the Muskegon. I'm onky familiar with it from Croton-newaygo and I wouldn't run that unless you have a jet drive.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd recommend a used aluminum boat in the 16' - 19' range with a deep V. I think there are deals to be had. Pay close attention to the outboard and do your homework on the best models and best years they were manufactured. 

My boat was used, the outboard was a 2003 Evinrude, and I was allowed to take it to a shop to be checked out. They plugged it in and ran a diagnostic. It was incredible data, it told the highest rpm ever reached, verified hours, and sealed the deal. 10 years later that motor is still going strong, and I paid 1/3 the retail price.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

the boys are gonna grow.having enough boat is important..nuttin less than 17 foot 6 inches....most of us started with aluminum, a great many of us end up with glass...we all started with tillers(fisherman) and most of us now have a console....my first choice would be a skeeter 1825mx..probably the most stable platform i have ever fished from..if i wanted a tiller i would look at tuffy or yarcraft..if i was going aluminum the polarkraft is an excellent choice...starcraft makes a nice 17 footer with 20 inch transom,the starfish. Lowe makes a good boat as does g2 and lund...the latter two being the more expensive..if you prefer tiller type..hard to go wrong with lund....polarkraft and starcraft are built in Indiana.about 50 miles south of our border..you could tour the factories..seehow they are built..Most important research the dealer you intend to do business with..driving a few extra miles for a quality dealer saves a ton of headaches down the road....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

the best boat is one that runs, without a payment


----------



## Matt Bailey (May 8, 2017)

Id agree on Payment, but I honestly want a nice boat, I went today and looked at a lund 1625 and thought it was really narrow, also looked at a 1650 but the sales guy was kinda rude and really didn't want to deal at all, then looked at alumacraft, same thing couldn't get anyone to wait on me, and looked at a Polar Kraft, woman there was super helpful and willing to make a deal....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

ya, with the kids, a narrow boat is something you might want to stay away from.
you just need to weigh in everything you want to do with it, what kind of fishing, ease of loading, ect.
it's a big decision. good luck


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

In my third year with this Ranger VS1680 - love the 92" beam . 75 Evinrude Etec pushes her just shy of forty. Fits in garage, tows easy, rides great. They have larger version too.
http://www.rangeraluminum.com/model.cfm?sid=7415


----------



## Gator Alan (Jun 21, 2016)

Matt Bailey said:


> Id agree on Payment, but I honestly want a nice boat, I went today and looked at a lund 1625 and thought it was really narrow, also looked at a 1650 but the sales guy was kinda rude and really didn't want to deal at all, then looked at alumacraft, same thing couldn't get anyone to wait on me, and looked at a Polar Kraft, woman there was super helpful and willing to make a deal....


----------

